# Please help Identify this Tricycle



## FarmerPaul (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm at a loss trying to identify this trike, except for the Schwinn seat and brake lever that doesn't go to anything I don't know who made this...  No markings that I can find.  It has cool old leather around the pedals so you can't jump off!  Thanks!


----------

